# Glowing Punch in Cauldron



## Spookylittlegirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I need ideas on how to make my green punch glow. Something waterproof and food safe. I have a large cauldron that will have dry ice in it. But inside the cauldron I am placing a smaller bowl for the punch to go in. I think it would be neat to have a green glow coming from inside and then actually be able to drink the stuff!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Perhaps a light beneath a glass punch bowl?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could put several green glow sticks between the outside of smaller bowl and the inside of the cauldron. No need to worry about foreign objects in the punch or electrical cords.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

I am planning to do this for my party (minus the cauldron) by using a clear punch bowl and a colored vase light underneath it. These are lights made to put under vases bto light them up, it's like a round flat base with a light inside. You can find then in different sizes and colors (or ones where you can change the color.)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lighted ice cubes.They are lights that look like ice but are waterproof lights.


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am hoping to create the same effect you are talking about. I am having trouble finding a source in my area for dry ice though - who'd a thought that would be a problem!? Anyways, I am considering the led mister fogger. The one I have this link for is a red light but I have seen them in red, blue, green and purple led lights and hope to get the green one.

Has anybody tried this to tell me if it is effective or useless?

http://www.partycity.com/product/le...ll&from=Search&navSet=green+led+mister+fogger


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

You can get waterproof LEDs as well. Just hot glue them to the inside bottom of the bowl.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's an interesting video I found:






I'd heard about the tonic water before, but I didn't know about energy drinks! Maybe serve your guests a tonic water-based punch under blacklight?


----------

